# Cisco CCNA CCNP Linux Trainings in Manila Philippines



## mnetit (May 23, 2012)

MNet IT Training Solutions: Philippines provider for world class hardcore, pure hands-on trainings on Cisco CCNA, CCNP, Linux System and Network Administration, RHCE Bootcamp Trainings, and Microsoft MCITP Bootcamps.

 MNET-IT Training Solutions is the Ultimate Solutions for IT professionals pursuing the Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA) and Cisco Certified Network Professional (CCNP) Certification. We provides network trainings not only geared on passing, but also to provide participants knowledge on analysis, design, and troubleshooting that will be beneficial on real-world network scenarios. The series consists of five (5) days intensive hands-on classroom activities. In addition to providing countless hours of lectures and lab scenarios, we ensure that each student has their own up-to-date CISCO Hardware (3 Routers and 3 Switches), IOS and Software, and a workstation. We provide real world practical experience with the actual equipment. Thats why students learn more effectively.


WHY CHOOSE US....

 CERTIFIED TRAINER!
 Our trainer is a licensed Electronics and Communications Engineer (ECE)
 with the following certifications:
 Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE)
 Cisco Certified Network Profesional (CCNP)
 Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA)

 NO PRE-STUDY NEEDED!
 Unlike other training centers,that require you to have a previous knowledge prior to attending the bootcamp so you can follow the discussion, our bootcamps are specifically designed for people with zero knowledge on all courses being offered
 (except for RHCE bootcamp.)

 FULLY CUSTOMIZED TRAINING MATERIALS!
 We make our own training manuals (not just photocopies of textbooks!) that
 help you on the duration of the training and certification process itself, 
 but it also serves as your "real world cheat-sheet" to help administer, setup,
 and troubleshoot real world issues in your office. 
 That's what training is for? right?

 WE USE REAL EQUIPMENTS!
 Oh yeah, it's the age of the simulators! But is that what you paid for? You need to 
 know how to configure equipments in the flesh, to cable it yourself.Here, we make 
 sure that each student has their own laboratory kit that we use in all the lab exercises.

 SATISFACTION GUARANTEED
 We stand behind the quality of our teaching.We make sure that the students
 learn and understand what we promise.If, in the end of the first day, you feel that 
 you are not satisfied on how we handle the class, or feel that you are not learning
 anything, please feel free to tell us, and we will give your money back! No 
 questions asked!

 GET MORE THAN WHAT YOU PAID FOR!
 We don't limit ourselves to only what we teach, learn tools of the trade, that helps
 network administrators do their day-to-day jobs with ease

 Take home not just the training manual, but a lot of other learning materials with 
 you. And we give it for free! 

 WE OFFER ONE FREE SEAT-IN FOR 1 YEAR!
 Already attended the training but was too busy to take the certification exam? 
 Or are you preparing for a job interview and you want to refresh yourself with the
 concepts discussed in the training? Give us a call and schedule a free seat-in!

 UNLIMITED REFRESHER COURSE!
 We offer refresher courses at the end of each month to better prepare you for the 
 upcoming certification exams!

 MEALS ARE INCLUDED IN THE TRAINING FEE!!
 Oh well, every other training center offers free meals, why not join them?
 Training fee includes breakfast, lunch, and snacks, so no need to bring your 
 lunchboxes! Yey!


We would like to Invite you and offer our Trainings this coming March to August:

*CCNP Route Courses :
 o October 20, 2012  November 10, 2012

 CCNA Fast Track Courses : Sundays Class :
 o April 15, 2012  May 13, 2012
 o May 20, 2012  June 17, 2012
 o June 24,, 2012  July 22, 2012
o July 29, 2012  August 26, 2012
o September 23, 2012  October 21, 2012


CCNA Fast Track Courses : Saturdays Class :
 o June 23, 20112  July 21, 2012
o August 4, 2012 - September 1, 2012
o September 15, 2012  October 13, 2012

CCNA Fast Track Courses : Weekdays ( Mon  Fri ) Classes :
 o March 19, 2012  March 23, 2012
 o May 7, 2012 - May 11, 2012
 o May 21, 2012  May 25, 2012
 o June 11, 2012  June 15, 2012
 o July 2, 2012  July 6, 2012
 o July 23, 2012  July 27, 2012
o August 13, 2012  August 17, 2012
o September 24, 2012  September 28, 2012
o October 8, 2012  October 12, 2012
o October 22, 2012  October 26, 2012


LINUX One Day Courses :
o Basic LINUX System Administration
 o June 2, 2012
o July 28, 2012
o September 16, 2012
o October 28, 2012

 o Advance LINUX System Administration
 o August 20, 2012

 o LINUX Network Administration
 o August 21, 2012

COURSE FEE:

 CCNA Fast Track Training
 Php 12,000


CCNP ROUTE
 Php 16,000

 LINUX course
 Php 3,500
*
 Early Bird Discount:
 10% Discount for Full Payment 3 days before the training.

Our course fee is VAT exclusive.

 Course Fee inclusions:
 1. Manual
 2. Certificate of training
 3. Installers
 4. Meals (breakfast, lunch and snacks)

 Process of Payments:

 Ø Through BANK Deposit (For Check and Cash Deposit)

 "For those who have No time to Visit"
 Here's our BDO Company Account:
 Account Name: MNet IT Training Solutions
 Savings Account Number: 3470070223

  Please Be advise to Email the Deposit slip, and Send it to mnet_it@yahoo.com.
  Then on Training Day Don't Forget to bring the Deposit slip
  Fill up the Registration Form

 Or you can Visit Us Personally at:

 LOCATION :
 6TH FLOOR UNIT 1 HARVESTER BUILDING @ 158 P. TUAZON CORNER 7TH & 8TH AVE. CUBAO QUEZON CITY

  Google Maps
 o MNet IT Training Solutions

  LANDMARKS:
 o 5 Mins Walk From Edsa
 o Beside Union Bank At 7th Ave
 o Passing Jeep Terminal At 8th Ave
 o Along Ali Mall
 o Along Sm Cubao
 o Walking Distance From Telus Cubao
 o Walking Distance From Gateway
 o Walking Distance From Lrt 2 Aurora Cubao Station
 o Walking Distance From Farmers
 o Walking Distance From Mrt Edsa Cubao Station

 Hope you may consider our invitation and we will assure you that student will be able to understand the lectures. On-the-spot seat work exercises will be given as well.

 Please be advice that we Only have Limited Slots, Make Necessary Reservations right away to Secure your Slot.

 For Inquiries :
 Ø Like us on Facebook:
 o www.facebook.com/mnetsolutions
 Ø Website :
 o www.mnet-it.com

 Ø Chat us thru :
 o YM: mnet_it@yahoo.com
 o APPLE ID: mnet_it@yahoo.com
 o SKYPE: mnet_it@yahoo.com
 o TWITTER: mnet_it@yahoo.com

 Ø Contact us at
 o (02) 542 2475/ (02) 7094295
              +63906518-6574        GLOBE


----------

